# crayola play sand



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)

was thinking of setting up a demasoni only tank and was thinking of going with white aragonite sand mixed with blue crayola play sand. any thoughts on this as to look and how do you think it would look with a black or a blue background?? more white sand then blue of coarse in the mix..Has anyone ever used crayola play sand before?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I have seen threads on the use of it and people have looked into whether it was safe or not and it was determined that is ok to use in the aquarium and shouldnt have any ill effects on the inhabitants.

I would think it would look ok as long as you didnt go overboard on the blue like you said. Just enough to accent it would look good. Good luck and be sure to post some pictures of it if you go ahead and decide to do it as I also would like to see what it looks like when finished.


----------



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)

I'M GONNA DO IT..... it's a 46 gallon bowfront. I figure on alot of the white sand and maybe just one small bag of blue. I'll do a dry run in the tank before i wash out the sand and start the set up so i can tweak the blue content of the sand. I have always had gravel so sand is new for me.I have 9 juvenile demasoni that i raised from fry and they are outgrowing the grow out tank so this will be their new digs. The sand is really cheap at wallmart and i guess i'll pick up some aragonite at the LFS. I will definately post pics. you can see the pics of my other tank on my previous posts..thanks


----------



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)

the pics are under "fish farm guy" in my previous posts. thats my 125 gallon. My wife is getting ready to divorce me over my fish obsession


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Just my opinion, but I don't like the mixed sand look. I had some black sand I mixed with white PFS and it just looked dirty. This was more of an "I need more sand in this tank", so I just added what I had. Me no likey.

Curious what it will look like, so post some pictures when you do it.

PS, Why does Crayola make sand?


----------



## CRAYOLASAND ADMIN (May 3, 2011)

Hey All,
I am Alicia Lewis, Crayola PlaySand Specialist. I was received a request to post on this forum to put a few of you guys at ease. I'm glad to see our website was quoted several times for safety, and I just wanted to take a moment to add.

We have been creating Crayola PlaySand for over 3 years - and we get about 50-100 animal/fish safety questions a month. To date - Not a single animal - fish or furry has been reported to be harmed, sick or ill... Though we've gotten alot of interesting breeding stories!

The sand is perfectly rounded, so no sharp edges (thus no dust either). As you read - non-toxic, but also lead free. The colorant is bonded to the sand at 250 degrees, and also the colorant is environmentally friendly. As a matter of fact we don't even use chemicals in our cleaning process - it undergoes an extremley hot water wash.

Like all Crayola products, we don't do any animal testing. I can simply assure you that I've have fish swimming in blue and green sand in my office since 2008, and they are the same fish.

We invite all inquiries, questions, pictures. Thank you.


----------



## CRAYOLASAND ADMIN (May 3, 2011)

RRasco said:


> PS, Why does Crayola make sand?


Because we can? J/K
Crayola isn't just about Color, its also about Creativity. Sandboxes, Crafts, Gardens, Terrariums, Aquariums, etc - we saw a place to add more creative notions. Viola! Sand.

And like all Crayola Products - we wanted it to be as safe as possible. Underwent extreme product testing to be put up against the craziest of kids. (Mud Pies!)


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*CRAYOLASAND ADMIN*
That's great! I walk past the bags at the box stores and I've been tempted, but it sounds like I can go ahead without concern! :thumb:


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

CRAYOLASAND ADMIN said:


> Because we can? J/K
> Crayola isn't just about Color, its also about Creativity. Sandboxes, Crafts, Gardens, Terrariums, Aquariums, etc - we saw a place to add more creative notions. Viola! Sand.
> 
> And like all Crayola Products - we wanted it to be as safe as possible. Underwent extreme product testing to be put up against the craziest of kids. (Mud Pies!)


Interesting. I had never heard of crayola sand until now. Thanks for providing some invaluable information for us.


----------



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)

used the crayola play sand mixed with aragonite and i can tell you when it mixed it has this gorgeous light blue look to it that is amazing. the crayola play sand i cheap, clean and fantastic.makes me want to set up a tank with just the blue sand only,.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

I used it, my fish are fine,










No color bleeding and the sand is pretty much dust free.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

I read on another forum that the crayola playsand is the same stuff as 3M ColorQuartz. Not sure of the truth of that statement, but it is supposed to be totally safe with no leaching of chemicals or whatever.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Too bad it only comes in purple, pink, blue or green.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Pizzle said:


> Too bad it only comes in purple, pink, blue or green.


Hayyy what's wrong with purple? Lol


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Nothing is wrong with purple and I think that your tank looks cool. I was just hoping for a more natural color like black or tan. Actually, my purpose for the post was just to list the available colors for all to see since I went through the trouble of searching the Crayola website for the information.


----------



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)

they should make black, i would buy it in a second. But what i did notice when i was experimenting with different color sands and the sugar sized aragonite is that when you mix it with black it just looks like dirty sand. when you mix it with the blue crayola sand it has this amazing look to it. I'm going to try to get better pics and post them now. If they made black i would go with all black sand.when i mixed it with the green it just looked like algae sand. it looked best with the blue and the purple. I went with the blue and its in a 50 gallon bowfront with 15 demasonis, 2 albino snow white zebras, and 4 yellow labs. the tank looks good, big ups to crayola..LOL


----------



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)

http://i51.tinypic.com/2wmfggg.jpg
[img]http://i54.tinypic.com/wco688.jpg


----------



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)

it looks marineish, if thats even a word. but the demasonis look fantastic, it really brings out their color. It is an equal mix of blue crayola sand and sugar sized aragonite


----------

